# [SOLVED] HTPC Build Ideas?



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

I am looking to build a quality HTPC. I have in mind what I want it to do. But before I go and build something I wanted to ask the masses what you think I should do?

What I need/want out of the HTPC is to be able to have WIFI so I can connect and pull files off my NAS if need be and also for some light web-surfing. 

I do not have cable so I have been looking into Hulu+ and or Netflix but haven't made a decision on either. So it would be nice to have them both as options down the road.

I am going to be transferring my large DVD collection to MPEG/AVI's and will need a large bit of hard-drive space so I can store them and watch them.

Needs to be able to hookup a surround sound system as an option.

Now those are the basics of what I want and I was planning to build up a PC around those specs and place them in a nice HTPC enclosure. and then use XBMC.

Also would like the option of using component or composite to connect to older tv's

So my question to all is do you have any recommendations on Hardware & software. And also I need a good remote to be able to control the build and preferably all my equipment in one.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

With a HTPC you want them to run cool and quiet. This means minimal case fans and internal components which do not generate a lot of heat. You want a very large hard drive which is also very cool and quiet. WD Greens work well for this.

Do you have a list of components and a budget? If so list them out and we can go from there.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*



David Mo said:


> With a HTPC you want them to run cool and quiet. This means minimal case fans and internal components which do not generate a lot of heat. You want a very large hard drive which is also very cool and quiet. WD Greens work well for this.
> 
> Do you have a list of components and a budget? If so list them out and we can go from there.


Thanks for responding, As for components, I have only gotten as far as what I have explained above and I havent really looked into it anymore because I wanted to get some others opinions before wasting my time.

And for the Budget, I was thinking around $500, but i could deal with it being over that if it would do everything that I would need of it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

Look over this thread for ideas and quality brand compnents: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

What type of internet connection do you have? You're not going to be able to stream video (netflix-Hulu-VuDu) without a fast connection.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

I have the internet covered with 50mb/s download speed. That thread looks good. But my only concern is that it was posted last year and prices have come down a good bit since then and I know its possible to pick up a 2TB hdd for under $100 now. Which would lead me to believe that the other components have depreciated a bit and I could get a more up to date system.

Plus a lot of those items listed in that thread have been "Deactivated" by Newegg.

i would love to go with an Intel system Ideally with a quad core, but if I have to I could deal with a dual Core.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

You said in your OP you did not have cable. I assumed you were referring the your internet. 
2 TB drives have been known for problems so multi 1TB might be a better option if yuou need that much storage.
There is no need for a Q-Core CPU for a HTPC.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

Sorry for leading you astray. i have cable internet, just not cable TV. 

This is the reason that I have come here looking for some guidance. I definitely need a large amount of storage space. at least 2 1TB drives. Would love a disk drive. and now that I dont need a quad core, this is looking better. Im guessing that I'm gonna need to get a decent graphics card in order for it to push a nice 1080p signal to a 50" HD tv?

I have built a few pc's but never anything geared towards an HTPC which is why I apparently want to over build it. I dont want to spend a ton of money on something if it is not going to be used to its fullest potential.

So far what I have on the list is:

Dual Core Intel CPU
2 1TB HDD's
CD/DVD/BluRay Drive


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

No apology necessary! It was my misinterpretation that misled me. :grin:


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

would you be able to help me put a build together that would match my requirements? Im serious about building this and might end up building 2. One for a friend. I would be willing to send you a paypal donation as well for your time and help.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

So far this is what I have put together.

MOBO - $104.99


> Intel BOXDH67GDB3 LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
CPU - $134.99


> Intel Core i3-2100T Sandy Bridge 2.5GHz 2 x 256KB L2 Cache 3MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 35W Dual-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I32100T


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
RAM - $26.99


> G.SKILL NS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBNS


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
HDD - $54.99 x 2 = $109.98


> Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARS 1TB 5400 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
CASE - $79.99


> nMEDIAPC Silver Aluminum / Acrylic / Steel HTPC 5000S Micro ATX Media Center / HTPC Case


With all that it comes to $456.94

If you agree with the above then I will still be needing the following.

I need a remote that will have my system covered and be able to operate the HTPC.

I need to be able to connect this to a 50" HD tv and also an old Component tv.

Then there is the software side which is where I could really use the help.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

as for Keyboard and mouse. I found this - Keyboard


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

I would go with an Asus or Gigabyte Mobo. Intel are not the rock solid boards of a few yrs.ago.
Example: Newegg.com - ASUS P8H61-M LE/CSM (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
Go for a 7200RPM Blue or Black Series WD hard drive. 
I am not a fan of those small cases. They are cramped and do not dissipate heat well. However, that one seems to be designed with some thought.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

Does this one seem more fitting?

Newegg.com - ASUS P8H67-M LE (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Also need some PSU recommendations


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

That Mobo would also be good.
The required PSU would depend on the GPU you are going to use. 
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (TX-VX-AX-HX) are top quality PSU's.
The 650W XFX and Corsair are the best bang for buck range and would cover a GPU for a HTPC build.

XFX Core Edition PRO650W V 2.91 $95: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 $95: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

ok thanks. and do I need a GPU or will the integrated be fine? and could you recommend a software setup? im thinking to go windows 7, then use boxee.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

Personally, I prefer a dedicated GPU even for the simplest builds. I've never tried using Onboard HDMI but almost any dedicated GPU will show a noticeable improvement using Onboard VGA/DVI.
You could try the Onboard and add a card later if you feel the need. 
This XFX 550W would be fine to start with and would support a lower tier GPU. XFX Core Edition PRO550W $76: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
For another $20 you can get a 650W XFX or Corsair and a 5 yr. warranty.
XFX 650W: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Corsair 650W: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

cool thanks. Any ideas for software?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

Software for what purpose? 
For DVD playback I prefer Cyberlink's Power DVD.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

i want an HTPC. a full out media center. so i was looking into XBMC or Boxee, like I have stated numerous times in my posts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

I've never used either of those so I can't offer any knowledgeable comments.


----------



## botbry (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: HTPC Build Ideas?*

Thank you for your guidance but i think what I am looking for is more along the lines of GoogleTV or Roku now that I have thought about it more.


----------

